# Eingabe im Parameterfeld soll ausgegeben werden



## mhmt_03 (5. Feb 2021)

Hi und guten tag ich habe eine frage undzwar möchte mein lehrer, dass wir in einer subklasse die methode fass erstellen und in dieser wird beim ausführen ein parameter verlangt und ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll, dass der Parameter ersteinmal überhaupt angenommen wird und dann ausgegeben wird.

[CODE lang="java" highlight="4,6"]public class Jagdhund extends Hund
{

    public Jagdhund (String x){

    System.out.println(x+" wurde geschnappt");

}[/CODE]
das was beim ausführen eingegeben wird soll halt als x verwendet werden.
ich würde ja eigentlich meinen Lehrer fragen, dieser aber ist nicht der netteste und würde mir nur sagen denk nach du schaffst das
ich hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Samofan (5. Feb 2021)

Dass du den Parameter über den Konstruktor übergibst ist schon richtig. Allerdings musst du den Parameter im erstellten Objekt speichern, damit andere Methoden darauf zugreifen können. 
Erstelle doch eine Variable in der Klasse, die als Wert den im Konstruktor übergebenen Parameter bekommt. Danach könnte eine fass() Methode darauf zugreifen.


```
public class Jagdhund extends Hund {
    private String parameter;

    public Jagdhund(String x) {
        this.parameter = x;
    }    
}
```


----------



## mhmt_03 (5. Feb 2021)

Samofan hat gesagt.:


> Dass du den Parameter über den Konstruktor übergibst ist schon richtig. Allerdings musst du den Parameter im erstellten Objekt speichern, damit andere Methoden darauf zugreifen können.
> Erstelle doch eine Variable in der Klasse, die als Wert den im Konstruktor übergebenen Parameter bekommt. Danach könnte eine fass() Methode darauf zugreifen.
> 
> 
> ...


also ersteinmal vielen dank, aber leider hat das mein problem nicht gelöst.  ich habe auch gerade bemerkt, dass ich den falschen code reingestellt habe hier der richtige und überarbeitete
[CODE lang="java" title="Klasse"]public class Jagdhund extends Hund
{String parameter;
    public void fass (String x){

      this.parameter=x;
    System.out.println(x+" wurde geschnappt");

}[/CODE]

wenn ich die methode fass(String x) ausführe, will das programm, dass ich einen Parameter eingebe. dieser soll später sozusagen als x gespeichert werden. das was du geschrieben hast habe ich zwar verstanden, aber hat wie gesagt leider das Problem nicht gelöst. ich bekomme immer die fehlermeldung: cannot find Symbol - variable (das was eingegeben wurde als parameter)


----------



## mihe7 (6. Feb 2021)

Wenn Du Deinen Code mal halbwegs ordentlich formatieren würdest, würdest Du sehen, dass eine schließende Klammer fehlt.


----------



## mhmt_03 (6. Feb 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du Deinen Code mal halbwegs ordentlich formatieren würdest, würdest Du sehen, dass eine schließende Klammer fehlt.


Ups ist beim kopieren wohl verlorengegangen weil dadrunter noch weitere aber für das problem unwichtige methoden stehen


----------



## mihe7 (6. Feb 2021)

mhmt_03 hat gesagt.:


> Ups ist beim kopieren wohl verlorengegangen weil dadrunter noch weitere aber für das problem unwichtige methoden stehen



Im Schnipsel

```
String parameter;

    public void fass (String x) {      
        this.parameter=x;
        System.out.println(x+" wurde geschnappt");
    }
```
ist allerdings kein Fehler.


----------



## mhmt_03 (7. Feb 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Im Schnipsel
> 
> ```
> String parameter;
> ...


ich hab das jetz so versucht und auch andere möglichkeiten die ich im internet gefunden habe, aber dort steht dann immer "Error: cannot find symbol - variable (dass was ich eingegeben habe)" und dort liegt halt mein problem ich weiß nicht wie ich das behebe. das programm soll ja in der lage sein für das was der benutzer will die ausgabe zu machen. ich könnte für ein paar möglichkeiten was anlegen das ist aber dann leider nicht richtig


----------



## mhmt_03 (7. Feb 2021)

omg leute hahahahahah tut mir leid euch so lange gestört zu haben ich habe bei der  parameter eingabe das "" vergessen tut mir wirklich leid für die störungen


----------

